
Amateur Radio at a crossroads with unpopular board actions proposed - AstroJetson
There are a number of proposed changes to the ARRL articles of incorporation that has most of the ham radio community up in arms.  Primary is a shift from having just member elected directors on the board to having the president and two vice presidents making decisions.  This, coupled with the ability for easy dismissal and replacement by the board of directors would allow the board to get stacked.<p>Details here:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.central.arrl.org&#x2F;  and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kb6nu.com&#x2F;january-19-arrl-board-proposals-posted&#x2F;<p>If you are a ham radio operator, it&#x27;s worth a read.  If you are a business owner, it&#x27;s a good read to see how a few insiders can take over.
======
aurizon
This is the beginning of an empire, with emperors, court jesters, "off with
his head" will be heard....

Woe to Ham Radio

~~~
aurizon
A survey of the ARRL blogs shows that these people have been pretty much
beaten back.

~~~
AstroJetson
ARRL just fired back that we are all misinformed, No they know what they are
doing, we should just sit back.

